# Erfahrungen mit OVH + ISPConfig?



## skara (31. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich überlege, bei OVH einen vServer zu mieten. Das Angebot, den nach Bedarf problemlos zu erweitern, klingt gut.
Die bieten ein Debian-Image mit ISPConfig an.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung sammeln können? Ist die Installation halbwegs in Ordnung - funktioniert alles? - so das man evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Handgriff (Spam, Absicherung des Servers allg.) durchführen muss, aber ansonsten "durchstarten" kann?

gruss
skara


----------



## mk3 (1. Nov. 2009)

Ob OVH wirklich so gut ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber bei Hetzner bekommst du fürs gleiche Geld deutlich bessere Server. Allein deshalb würde ich mir das schon überlegen ^^

Zu Hetzner:

Ich selber bin Hetzner Kunde, einmal eine defekte Festplatte, der Support hat nach Feierabend (!!) diese noch gewechselt und alles in Ordnung gebracht. Hetzner ist mein Favorit, hatte bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen.

Aber Allgemein müssten beide in etwa gleich sein, d.h. denke ich das du bei einem ganz normalen Server alles einstellen werden kannst, was du willst


----------



## Laubie (4. Nov. 2009)

OVH hat vor kurzer Zeit die Preise an Hetzner angepasst... die sollten also in etwa gleich teuer sein...

Zum Service kann ich nur sagen, dass die echt top bemüht sind, und ich bislang noch keine großen Probleme hatte. 
Einziger Nachteil: Das Rechenzentrum ist in Frankreich (Roubeaux). Technische Probleme gehen also immer (vom deutschen Service übersetzt) nach Frankreich.

Die ISP3 Installation ist (laut ovh-Forum) komplett installiert.
Laut den Machern ist es eine Minimal-Installation - also null schnickschnack 

Ich bin mit OVH (habe nen RPS) sehr zufrieden, habe mir mein ISP3 aber schon beim erscheinen nach dem howto selbst installiert.

Gruß
Laubie


----------

